#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  > Building in Thailand Famous Threads >  >  Thai Style House Build in Ban Chang

## SEA Traveler

I like and I spend a fair amount of time out and about on my 135cc motor scooter locally here in the Ban Chang/Sattahip/Rayong area.  Last week while out and about riding, I spotted a new house being built about 250 meters back off the right side of road going from Sukhumvitt in Ban Chang toward Payoon Beach.  It was obviously going to be a Thai style house and looked interesting so I road off road back to the construction site.  As I approached I could see that it was in fact an unusual house.  The pillars of the house were tree trunks.  Here are 2 pictures of the house construction site from the Payoon Beach Road.


The owner builder of the house was present and seemed to be supervising the work.  He was able to speak passable English and we had a nice conversation about what it was he was building.  This is what I could determine from the conversation.  It was going to be a Thai style house all made of wood.  It was going to have air conditioning and all the nice comfort features.  The pylons/pillars were tree trunks of hard wood trees.  The name of the hard wood trees escapes me now.  Owner/builder said he was then going to build 2 or 3 more in Patters.  Estimated cost for purchase according to the owner/builder  a whopping 20million baht.  Personally I was shocked at the seemingly excessive cost.  Although generally in a nice local, the immediate surrounding area and lots of land did not seem as if they would be accommodating 10, 15 or 20 million baht houses and in fact seemed as if it was more of a typical Thai income area.  Ill wait until its done to make final conclusions but at this point, seems way out of the ball park in cost.  Anyway, here are some pictures of the house as it was in mid-September 2010.



In the following 3 pictures you can not the elevated floors of the house so as to allow cement/tiled area under the floors of the house for a kitchen, rest area, general open area living space.  In the second and third pictures down you can see the hard wood tree trunks being used as pillars and the bamboo being used on the ground where rebar or steel is normally used and where the cement flooring will be poured.

----------


## SEA Traveler

This shot shows what I was advised is the entry way into the grounds where one would proceed up some steps to the 1st floor large open aired veranda area.  From the looks of the construction, the house will be “U” shaped with 3 separate building structures with the large open aired veranda in the middle.  


I’ll plan on another trip down to this construction site in a few weeks to see and photograph the progress.  Until then, happy constructing!

----------


## DrAndy

Nice house, but the space under is wasted

I suppose the length of the tree-trunks dictated how tall that would be

----------


## Humbert

Very nice pics!
I don't think I could live with that kind of interior. Reminds me of those awful coffee tables made from knarly wood stumps.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Nice house, but the space under is wasted
> 
> I suppose the length of the tree-trunks dictated how tall that would be


Doc Andy, I thought the same and said so during my discussion with the owner/builder.  He indicated that that area was to be used as a kitchen area, and general living area.  I suspect that it will be cemented and then tiled along with a parking area.  There was no mention of enclosing any of that area in and maybe it is difficult to tell from the angle of the pics but there is plenty of room under and I would say 2.5 meters after concrete layed.  We shall see.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> Reminds me of those awful coffee tables made from knarly wood stumps.


God damn it, my wifes family are having a set of those made for us. :Sad: 

Nice pics, the space under the house looks a little low though. Another few feet higher would have been ok.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Very nice pics!
> I don't think I could live with that kind of interior. Reminds me of those awful coffee tables made from knarly wood stumps.


Would not be my first (2nd or 3rd either) of what I would be looking for in a new house.  I suspect it will be nice but like you, the wood stump furniture look is not something I would be spending money on....

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> I would say 2.5 meters after concrete layed.




I was trying to judge from this image. The guys head is just about touching and the floor isn't down yet.

----------


## DrAndy

> but there is plenty of room under and I would say 2.5 meters after concrete layed. We shall see.


 




> The guys head is just about touching and the floor isn't down yet


yes, that was what made me think that it would be around 1.60 by the time it is finished....unless that guy is over 2m tall!

maybe the bits in between the joists will be tall enough?

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Originally Posted by SEA Traveler
> 
> I would say 2.5 meters after concrete layed.
> 
> 
> I was trying to judge from this image. The guys head is just about touching and the floor isn't down yet.


 
Good catch Prince.  I would have had it higher as well as it would allow for more sunlight and movement without any concern for getting one's head knocked on.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Originally Posted by Humbert
> 
> Reminds me of those awful coffee tables made from knarly wood stumps.
> 
> 
> God damn it, my wifes family are having a set of those made for us.
> 
> Nice pics, the space under the house looks a little low though. Another few feet higher would have been ok.


No worries Mate, I just could never get comfortable in that style of furniture.  I suppose it would be more than fine if outside on the patio or veranda.  One good thing is that it seems to last forever.  I'm thinking it would have to be coated every now and then and possibly treated for insects.  Not sure about that though.  I'm sure the furniture that the inlaws are having made for you will be top of the line though so no worries.....   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Yep it is for patio furniture.

It would have been nice I think if our Thai wife's ancestors had done a bit of forward planning and planted tree's in this formation so that we could enjoy lovely natural Thai style houses today.  :Smile:

----------


## OhOh

Good views of the structure. Not sure of the raw trunks for the columns. A little oversized methinks. Wouldn't it be more economic to cut them up and create 2 maybe 3 columns from each trunk?

Interesting roof structure.  Now I can see how they achieve the curved roof affect when using a timber structure.

Also the cantilevered floor supporting the external deck and lower level roof, maybe a bit bouncy.

The developer has a good supplier of timber somewhere.

Surely the bamboo rods in the floor slab will achieve nothing? Shouldn't the "steel" mesh be in the top of the floor slab to stop surface cracks appearing?

re _"It would have been nice I think if our Thai wife's ancestors had done a bit of forward planning and planted tree's in this formation so that we could enjoy lovely natural Thai style houses today"_ The Fresh Prince

Isn't there a government edict to plant the teak trees on a 4m grid? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jandajoy

Agree with FP.

By the time they lay concrete and tiles it would seem very low.

I think it will be quite claustrophobic. Maybe just the servants will live down there.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Good views of the structure. Not sure of the raw trunks for the columns. A little oversized methinks. Wouldn't it be more economic to cut them up and create 2 maybe 3 columns from each trunk?
> 
> Interesting roof structure. Now I can see how they achieve the curved roof affect when using a timber structure.
> 
> Also the cantilevered floor supporting the external deck and lower level roof, maybe a bit bouncy.
> 
> The developer has a good supplier of timber somewhere.
> 
> Surely the bamboo rods in the floor slab will achieve nothing? Shouldn't the "steel" mesh be in the top of the floor slab to stop surface cracks appearing?
> ...


I'm sure the sizae of the tree trunks are overkill but to cut them or split them would surely create a different effect and not one I'm sure the owner/builder is looking for.  
Yes, my thoughts exactly about the floor supports and the bouncyness that will probably result.  Not sure what they have in mind to deal with that... prob nothing.
Yes, bamboo in the floor where cement is going to be poured will in all probability have little value.
The tree support posts are not "teak" but of some other hard wood.  Not Makha either but not sure what it is.
Can't answer some of the thoughts of the owner/builder.  Lets see a few weeks down the road...

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Agree with FP.
> 
> By the time they lay concrete and tiles it would seem very low.
> 
> I think it will be quite claustrophobic. Maybe just the servants will live down there.


No follong you is ther JJ?  Yea, a little to short in the height of the floor to ceiling distance on the ground level for me as well.

----------


## jandajoy

> No follong you is ther JJ? Yea, a little to short in the height of the floor to ceiling distance on the ground level for me as well.


I was worried about a similar problem arising with the shed we're renovating/building.

I had to really push the fact that I wanted at least 3m from the finished floor to ceiling.

That meant the they had to dig out and not just lay the slab on the existing earth.

It'll be interesting to see if they enclose the down ground floor area and how.

Whilst those pillars are great they're taking up a hell of a lot of space. We put in 2 as a bit of a center piece/novelty and I'm not sure we were right to do so. I've still got 3 left to use and I've no idea where they're going to go.    :Smile:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> Whilst those pillars are great they're taking up a hell of a lot of space.


I was thinking the same thing for the upper level. Does the roof need all of those supports? or could a few be chopped of at the upper floor level to create a more open space?

----------


## DrAndy

> Does the roof need all of those supports? or could a few be chopped of at the upper floor level to create a more open space?


no, you can design that roof so no poles are breaking up the inside space - we did it with our house

but if this is a traditional Thai house, you have poles all over the place

usually, they are used to support walls for rooms

----------


## mingmong

looks like the Trunks are just sitting on the Weld Mesh!  People are building simlar in our village but with Square tubing for the Roof, Yes and it all looks a bit low in the Floor height to!

----------


## Nostradamus

20 million? Aye right.

----------


## Happy Dave

> Good views of the structure. Not sure of the raw trunks for the columns. A little oversized methinks. Wouldn't it be more economic to cut them up and create 2 maybe 3 columns from each trunk?
> 
> Interesting roof structure. Now I can see how they achieve the curved roof affect when using a timber structure.
> 
> Also the cantilevered floor supporting the external deck and lower level roof, maybe a bit bouncy.
> 
> The developer has a good supplier of timber somewhere.
> 
> Surely the bamboo rods in the floor slab will achieve nothing? Shouldn't the "steel" mesh be in the top of the floor slab to stop surface cracks appearing?
> ...


Regarding the steel mesh. I notice that it is laying on the surface. In Australia, we use a small steel "chair" at the steel intersections lifting it about 2 inches off the surface.

----------


## DrAndy

> Regarding the steel mesh. I notice that it is laying on the surface. In Australia, we use a small steel "chair" at the steel intersections lifting it about 2 inches off the surface.


yes, they should, some do

----------


## smeden

very nice pics  ::chitown::  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## OhOh

> looks like the Trunks are just sitting on the Weld Mesh!  People are building simlar in our village but with Square tubing for the Roof, Yes and it all looks a bit low in the Floor height to!


Any chance of some photos? Roofing style in particular if possible.

----------


## jandajoy

> Quote: Originally Posted by Happy Dave Regarding the steel mesh. I notice that it is laying on the surface. In Australia, we use a small steel "chair" at the steel intersections lifting it about 2 inches off the surface. yes, they should, some do


My mob throw down a layer of thumb nail size rocks.

Throw the reo on top.

then, as they pour the muck they lift and shake the reo to get muck under it. Seems to work ok.

----------


## terry57

Very interesting house, love the use of the wood.

Great pics

----------


## Aussie Tigger

i am sure the price quoted is for some unsuspecting farang who might happen along just off the boat. Unless of course they are getting a 5 star interior to justify anything near that price. The thai builder is obviously having a lend of you re the price. You can build an absolute mansion for that price on prime land.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> 20 million? Aye right.


My line when the owner/builder mentioned the price....

----------


## SEA Traveler

> i am sure the price quoted is for some unsuspecting farang who might happen along just off the boat. Unless of course they are getting a 5 star interior to justify anything near that price. The thai builder is obviously having a lend of you re the price. You can build an absolute mansion for that price on prime land.


I've got a place and am not in the market for such a house at any price but I did find the build interesting.

----------


## qwerty

I may be wrong, but those tree trunks look like they might be Eucalyptus.  One of my wife's relatives used Eucalyptus trunks as the pillars for a Sala between the family's two houses.

Eucalyptus is a very dense, hard wood, but is prone to splitting and can take up to two years to be properly cured, which is why you don't see it used in construction very often.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> I may be wrong, but those tree trunks look like they might be Eucalyptus. One of my wife's relatives used Eucalyptus trunks as the pillars for a Sala between the family's two houses.
> 
> Eucalyptus is a very dense, hard wood, but is prone to splitting and can take up to two years to be properly cured, which is why you don't see it used in construction very often.


next trip down to this guys build site, I'll see if I can find out the type of trees used as the pillars.

----------


## SEA Traveler

Took a swing down on my motorcycle to take a look at the progress being made on the construction of the all wood Thai house being built in fields between Ban Chang and Phyoon Beach.  And yes, progress is being made.  Even from the distant view from the main road I could see that the ceramic roof had almost been completely installed.

----------


## SEA Traveler

Floor joists and the actual floor boards were also in the process of being installed.  The owner/builder indicated that they were red wood and were suitable for both indoor and outdoor use.  There was a large amount of inventory of red wood floor boards being stored under the house.  Builders were using circular saws to make the cuts on the red wood floor boards where needed to be installed and nail guns were being used to nail the boards to joists.










Three bedrooms is what is planned for and the open veranda area in the next few pictures is a common area for socialization, eating, watching TV, and just generally hanging out.  Builder/owner showed me some pictures of what was planned for the interior and beautifully finished wood walls with bookshelves and cabinets and plush furniture with nice drapes adorned the house with complementary accents.  My mention of the Jim Thompson house got a chuckle from the builder/owner.

----------


## SEA Traveler

The master bedroom will have a Jacuzzi and either a dry or steam sauna.  I would suspect that all the upgraded accoutrement will be afforded this house.  Builder/owner indicated that his plans are to sell or or rent out rather then reside in it himself.  No mention of why.
Although there was no mention of the type of trees that were used as the pillars, the builder/owner did mention that they were sandblasted to get all the bark off and make smooth. 

 

I was invited to come on down to the construction site anytime to walk around and take some pictures so will plan on going down again in 2 or 3 weeks.  Builder/owner indicated he expected the place to be finished in 5 months time from mid October.

----------


## OhOh

Excellent pictures please keep them coming. Looks to be a quality build. Not my choice of roof tile type and colour though.

I will reserve commenting on the columns until completion.

Did you manage to stand on the "cantilever" floors, was there any bounce?

----------


## The Fresh Prince

It's getting better, I reckon this dude (possibly a chick by the under shirt boob protrusions) is about the same height as me so the under house height might be ok after all.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Excellent pictures please keep them coming. Looks to be a quality build. Not my choice of roof tile type and colour though.
> 
> I will reserve commenting on the columns until completion.
> 
> Did you manage to stand on the "cantilever" floors, was there any bounce?


 
picture comments appreciate OhOh!  I share your feeling about the reservation of comments on columns until completion.  I do believe thought that the owner/builder will make them look attractive and in place for such a house.  We shall see.

yes, I did stand on the cantilever floors and they did not bounce at all.  Even under my 200 pounds,  that's 5 stones isn't it?  the supports to the floor look to be 2x12 and have 2 of them placed within 12"'s of each other ar intervals that must provide the strength and eliminate and flex.

----------


## jandajoy

Bloody impressive looking place. Thanks SEA.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> It's getting better, I reckon this dude (possibly a chick by the under shirt boob protrusions) is about the same height as me so the under house height might be ok after all.


Actually, I made a closer examination of the height being discussed during the last visit.  Cement flooring was layed and it appears that anyone under 6 foot (about 183cm) would clear the joists under the floor.  about another 12 inches (30 cm) under the joists but watch your heads.  IMO, owner/builder could have and should have allowed for more space underneith to creat a more open environment.

----------


## OhOh

> yes, I did stand on the cantilever floors and they did not bounce at all. Even under my 200 pounds, that's 5 stones isn't it? the supports to the floor look to be 2x12 and have 2 of them placed within 12"'s of each other ar intervals that must provide the strength and eliminate and flex.


I wonder if it would be cheaper than having to provide a foundation plus a column. That would give you a cost as well as the aesthetic benefit.

I look forward to more photos.  :Smile:

----------


## jizzybloke

> Even under my 200 pounds, that's 5 stones isn't it?


Not quite mate 14 pounds to a stone.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> I wonder if it would be cheaper than having to provide a foundation plus a column. That would give you a cost as well as the aesthetic benefit.
> 
> I look forward to more photos.


don't think the cost was a factor of consideration in this case and from an aesthetically speaking perspective, I think maybe the overhang is the effect he is looking for.  but who knows, not my place.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Originally Posted by SEA Traveler
> 
> Even under my 200 pounds, that's 5 stones isn't it?
> 
> 
> Not quite mate 14 pounds to a stone.


Great Jizzy and thanks for the constructive correction.   :Smile:    So, that make me about 14.28571428571428........ oh, lets just call it 14.30 stones.  HEavier than I thought in stones..

----------


## mak

20 m seems excessive, a good design with separate rooms for cooling
sounds like he wants to sell to a farung, 
have seen bamboo in concrete and it does work but is better if bamboo is tarred and then apply sand to give grip.
hope to see more photo's

----------


## SEA Traveler

Saturday, 13 November 2010 
Nice day for a cycle ride so I took off on the Yamaha 135 cc cycle to the Phyoun Beach area where the Thai house is being build. The weather has been dry and it has been a few weeks since last updating so I suspected that the progress would have been substantial. Not so much the case though. Although progress was made, I suppose that because of the nature of the work being done it just takes more time. The floor boards of the house were completed, the wood columns were sandblasted and made smooth, and the current effort was directed at having the wood soffit and ceiling installed. 
This first picture is taken from the common area to the 3 bedroom house. The sand blasted columns and completed hardwood floor, and the beginning of the soffit/ceiling can be noted.

 

In walking under the house to the ladder leading to the second floor, I noted that the height between the ground and the floor boards is sufficient for most people to walk under without stooping. However, entering that area will probably require some ducking under the perimeter primary floor supports and those taller than about 6’6” (198cm) will have trouble walking upright under the house. From the following picture you can note that there is no insulation or reflective foil under the roof tiles and above the soffit/ceiling boards. The soffit/ceiling and sanded wood columns did have a nice smooth finish and the color I was told would richen to a red/brownish color after a few weeks of weathering.



Here are a few more pictures of the ceiling work. You will note in the first of these 3 pictures that there is a flat surface cut on the protruding branch from the column. I asked about this because it was prevalent on many of the columns. The builder/owner told me that he was going to install lamps at those locations and had one of the workers go and get a sample lamp that was to be installed. 



 

I asked the builder/owner when he would begin putting up the walls of the house. I was looking to get a time sequence so that I might plan my next visit but I got a typical Thai answer of when the ceiling is completed. I let it go at that knowing that asking anything more would be a futile exercise.

This next picture is looking down to the entryway landing from the 2nd floor common area. There will be steps that lead from the ground to the front entryway landing and then a 2nd set of steps from the entryway landing leading straight up to the 2nd floor common area.

 

From this outside ground angle, you can imagine the steps leading up from the ground to the entryway landing and then onto the 2nd floor common area.



The builder/owner indicated that he was going to cover the 2nd floor common area. He did not elaborate as to how he was planning on accomplishing and imagine will just have to wait and see about that effort. While down at ground level, the builder took me over to the storage area and showed me the sinks that were to be used in the bedrooms of the house. There were teak wood as were the pedestal supports for the sink. He went on to say that each of the 3 bedrooms was to have a Jacuzzi and that each of the Jacuzzi’s was to be made of teak wood. We took a walk over to the area under the house where there was a lot of the wood materials to be used on the house. There were some old shutters that he said were going to be refinished and put on the house and the root like furniture that was going to be placed in the house he said that he was going to place some padded silk on the backs and sets of that furniture for use within the house. He has some grand plans and I have to say that after seeing some of the pictures in magazines that he showed me, I can only believe that this Thai house is going to be a piece of artwork. I was invited back again to take pictures anytime. There were supposedly some Japanese and German people looking at the house who were interested in purchasing it. Estimated completion date is sometime in early April 2011.



In another few weeks I’ll take a run down again to take a look. Anyone coming to the area who might have an interest in seeing this place, send me a PM and we can hook up and take a ride down. Until next time.

----------


## OhOh

> In another few weeks I’ll take a run down again to take a look.


Any new photos?

----------


## SEA Traveler

no new photos as I haven't been down that way recently.  Maybe this weekend.  Wanted to make sure that there was some progress before making the ride down that way and taking some updated photos.  But yea, it is about time I guess.  By next week for sure.

----------


## Doggsy

I realised at the weekend that I can see this house that is being built from out of my bedroom window. Thanks to this thread I don't even need to stand up now to see what's going on.

SEA Traveler please add more pictures or I'm going to have to waste energy and stand up. Thanks

----------


## OhOh

> SEA Traveler please add more pictures


Do you not have a telephoto lens on your own camera?

Pictures please.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> I realised at the weekend that I can see this house that is being built from out of my bedroom window. Thanks to this thread I don't even need to stand up now to see what's going on.
> 
> SEA Traveler please add more pictures or I'm going to have to waste energy and stand up. Thanks


Visit to the site just about 10 days ago did not reveal any thing to really take a picture of.  Some lights were wired in and the interior wood ceiling was completed but no wall construction as of my last visit.  Maybe in a day or two I'll take another drive down and take a few pics.  

So Doggsy, you on one of the upper floors in one of the beach condos or in a hooch close by?

----------


## canopy

Just noticed this thread. I think using those trees for posts will look great and natural and is something that is extremely rare this day in age. It's a real shame though they ruined the bottom level by making it that low. Even if one can clear it or duck it will at best be claustrophobic even sitting down. Think MBK where they sell the phones. Probably best way to salvage it is to close it up and make it a storage room.

I have some experience with bamboo rebar so peaked my interest to see what they are doing there. Sadly, many mistakes were made in this regard and this is the kind of thing that gives bamboo a bad name unnecessarily:

-For many reasons, bamboo should never be less than 2" (5cm) from the bottom. In this case laying it flat on the ground is simply ridiculous. It won't do much of anything there and will quickly rot and disappear.

-Bamboo can achieve the same reinforcement strength as steel. But to get sufficient strength there needs to be a lot more of it. In this case the bamboo spacing is too wide and thus too weak for this slab.

-Except under special circumstances bamboo rebar needs a coating. When concrete is poured over it, bamboo will absorb water and slowly expand as the concrete sets. This can damage and crack concrete. Then it will slowly dry and shrink back leaving loose, weak joints in weakened concrete.

-I can't tell for sure from the photos but it appears the slab is too thin for bamboo usage which has a minimum depth where it becomes effective.

One thing they did get right is using splints of that size. Well overall since they just laid bamboo on the floor it probably is about the same as doing nothing at all so no harm I suppose, just a waste of time and false sense that it is doing something.

----------


## Doggsy

> Originally Posted by Doggsy
> 
> SEA Traveler please add more pictures
> 
> 
> Do you not have a telephoto lens on your own camera?
> 
> Pictures please.


unfortunately not, especially to take pictures of the quality that SEA traveler is providing us. 


SEA Traveler - in a hooch nearby, across a couple of fields. There used to be trees in one field but they got cut down. I think that is why I never noticed the house before. I once went to look at it but nothing much was going on. That was before I moved into my house though so again I didn't put 2 + 2 together.  :mid:

----------


## BigRed

So if that is going to be 20M baht, this one: 



*THIS ENORMOUS GOLDEN TEAK  PALATIAL ESTATE*  * ON 25 RAI OF LAND IN CHIANG MAI  IS UP FOR SALE*
is a real bargain at 39M baht. See thegoldenteakpalace.com

----------


## SEA Traveler

> So if that is going to be 20M baht, this one: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THIS ENORMOUS GOLDEN TEAK PALATIAL ESTATE* *ON 25 RAI OF LAND IN CHIANG MAI IS UP FOR SALE*
> 
> is a real bargain at 39M baht. See thegoldenteakpalace.com


I'd say about 39,000,000 baht.  Beautiful place and on 25 Rai.  Fantastic...  I bet maint is a bugger though.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Originally Posted by OhOh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Doggsy
> ...


Thanks for the complement on the quality of pictures Doggsy.  Sine more pictures have been requested here are todays updates even though the progress has been limited.

----------


## SEA Traveler

Friday, 14 Jan 2011 Update to the Bang Chang Thai Style House Build.  Progress has been slow as a result of the detailed work being done.  This first 3 picture shows the outside wood work at the end of the eves.







The next few pictures shows the wooded ceiling work that has been mostly completed.  In some of the rooms there are some nice paneled carvings embedded into the ceiling.

----------


## SEA Traveler

Now this worker was using a chain saw to cut out a male piece at the end of a huge board to fit into fir into a female slot in one of the tree pillars.


Some of the unfinished furniture that is to go into the house when varnished and upon completion of the house.




Im not sure what these old wagon wheels are to be used for.


The wood piece in the following picture is to be the backdrop for a Buddha statue to be place on a ledge that will be inserted in the front of this piece of wood.
 

This following is a piece of wood that will eventually be sanded and finished as a wooden sink in one of the bathrooms.
 
And here is the walkway to what will be the front entrance.

----------


## OhOh

> Friday, 14 Jan 2011 Update to the Bang Chang Thai Style House Build.


Thank you for the new update.

The photos showing the furniture under the building confirm that it would not be a very useful space, at least for sitting around. It will however become a superb building by the looks of the project so far.

----------


## Norton

> I’m not sure what these old wagon wheels are to be used for.


Wall openings (windows) maybe.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Nice pics. The building looks like a complete dog's dinner though.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Nice pics. The building looks like a complete dog's dinner though.


It is a construction site now but from the looks of the plans that the builder is using and some of his design concepts, I do believe that this place will be done up well upon completion.

I would have done a few things differently if this was to be my place or if I was building it but in the end, I think the results will be very complementary.

----------


## OhOh

Have you visited and taken any pictures recently?

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Have you visited and taken any pictures recently?


Was there about 2 weeks ago but the noticable progress has been minimal.  I only took a few pics but not really worth posting.  Next sunny day I'll take a motorcycle ride down again and take a few shots.

----------


## OhOh

thanks

----------


## sunsetter

plenty of room under that house, hope to see it finished

----------


## notanameleft

great pics.. seems to be a really nice house.

----------


## SEA Traveler

Took the cycle out for a ride and down to the Thai house being built in Ban Chang not far from Pyoun (sp?) Beach.  There was some obvious progress being made with the beginning of the construction of the walls.  





The wall panels were old teak wood shutters and panels that were meticulously sanded down and sized for particular placement in the wall.  The wood grain was pleasing to the eyes and with the application of the stain/lacquer/varnish was advised that it provided the weather proofing for a few years.  Here are a few pictures of the exterior area from the outside center of the common area: 









A sketch of the exterior of the house.

----------


## SEA Traveler

And some pictures of the interior paneled walls and the tree support columns:

----------


## SEA Traveler

Some more pics of the interior and looking out from the interior:

----------


## SEA Traveler

The Owner/Builder of the house seemed to think that it would take another 2 months to finish the house.  My personal estimate would be a little longer than that.  There is an outside area there the Owner/Builder indicated that he was going to construct a larger eating area with an attached kitchen area.  This has yet to be started and I have not been shown any plans for it.  Also, the general common area and general eating area on the elevated living area where the 3 separate bedrooms are located is to be covered.  I was also shown some material and pictures of what he was going to do with the furniture and interior decorations.  I suspect it will be plush and very Thai looking.  I’ll see if I can get some photos of this when it is closer to completion.  In the time being, here are some more photos of the interior as it is today.

----------


## OhOh

Thanks for the update. excellent build finish. The columns have been integrated with great skill.

----------


## terry57

Jeesuusss, bloody awesome piece of work. Brilliant

----------


## SEA Traveler

I decided to combine a visit to view the progress being made on the Ban Chang Traditional Thai Style house being built there with my peddle  bicycle ride today.  Sunny with a cool breeze.  So here is the update and it is hard to believe that this is the same place I saw two months ago.  

Here I am 1/2 way into my 25 kilo ride in front of the grounds entrance to the Traditional Thai House.    




The builder was there and as he always does, invited me in to see the most recent developments.  It is progressing quite well and although i think he is being optimistic, he says it will be completed in 45 more days.  


Here are the steps leading up into the house. 





The top of the steps lead into the now covered common area outside the bedrooms doors to this interior common area.

https://teakdoor.com/Gallery/albums/u...6/DSC03747.jpg



Here is a look inside one of the 3 bedrooms each of which has it’s own bathroom and shower.






here are a few looks at the two separate patio areas one which has a nice small pond around 3 sides.

----------


## SEA Traveler

The exterior of the house is likewise coming along just fine.






here is a bar being built on the open area below/underneath the house.  lots of the flooring area in this open area has teak wood flooring so that is a nice touch.




here are a set of steps leading from the upstairs common area, or was it one of the bedrooms, to the 2 patio areas.




So that's in for today.  We shall take another trip down that way to check the progress in a few weeks.  Until then, be safe out there...

----------


## OhOh

Great update thanks for your new photos. There is some great detailing on the building but i still believe the overall impression is of a "heaviness" to the detriment of the workmanship.

Some examples;

The "bar" area underneath - a basement feel when airy spacious touch would in my opinion be better.

the "patio" areas - too many tables, too close together, surrounded by the "fence" boards, again forming a closed in, no view feel.

You have been there, any comments about the overall feel?

----------


## SEA Traveler

OhOh, I also would have done things somewhat differently had the build been mine but let me say this, The builder has put a lot of effort into this build and I see where his conceptual ideas are now maturing into reality and looking good.  As for the bar, I think when he is done with that, it will be a welcomed feature to this build.  I'm thinking that possibly the builder is thinking a resort type set up or possibly where people can congregate in which case the bar will come in handy.  I don't feel that it's location in the center of the area under the house is a detraction in any way.  But we shall see.

The patio table may very well be too close together.  A little more room might have been nice.  Looking at the surrounding area, the fence boards might also be welcomed thing.  Seeing how the builder has progressed, I do think that he has something further in mind, maybe some plants or something but I'm willing to wait and see until passing judgement.

     He still has a long way to go in the landscaping and interior finishing before calling it complete.   We shall see.  More updates later.

----------


## OhOh

Yes, as you say there are things which we would all do slightly differently but it is a very impressive wooden house/resort. All good luck to the owner in the future.

----------


## Carrabow

> OhOh, I also would have done things somewhat differently had the build been mine but let me say this, The builder has put a lot of effort into this build and I see where his conceptual ideas are now maturing into reality and looking good. As for the bar, I think when he is done with that, it will be a welcomed feature to this build. I'm thinking that possibly the builder is thinking a resort type set up or possibly where people can congregate in which case the bar will come in handy. I don't feel that it's location in the center of the area under the house is a detraction in any way. But we shall see.
> 
> The patio table may very well be too close together. A little more room might have been nice. Looking at the surrounding area, the fence boards might also be welcomed thing. Seeing how the builder has progressed, I do think that he has something further in mind, maybe some plants or something but I'm willing to wait and see until passing judgement.
> 
> He still has a long way to go in the landscaping and interior finishing before calling it complete. We shall see. More updates later.


 
Too spendy for my blood, the maintenance on this will be huge.

Nice place though... :Smile:

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Originally Posted by SEA Traveler
> 
> 
> OhOh, I also would have done things somewhat differently had the build been mine but let me say this, The builder has put a lot of effort into this build and I see where his conceptual ideas are now maturing into reality and looking good. As for the bar, I think when he is done with that, it will be a welcomed feature to this build. I'm thinking that possibly the builder is thinking a resort type set up or possibly where people can congregate in which case the bar will come in handy. I don't feel that it's location in the center of the area under the house is a detraction in any way. But we shall see.
> 
> The patio table may very well be too close together. A little more room might have been nice. Looking at the surrounding area, the fence boards might also be welcomed thing. Seeing how the builder has progressed, I do think that he has something further in mind, maybe some plants or something but I'm willing to wait and see until passing judgement.
> 
> He still has a long way to go in the landscaping and interior finishing before calling it complete. We shall see. More updates later.
> 
> ...



Cocnur on the continuous and costly maintenance thought.  Not necessarily my bag of tea, the maint and upkeep thing .

----------


## Carrabow

> Originally Posted by Carrabow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by SEA Traveler
> ...


I am sure they used high quality varnish, but could you imagine if they used the cheap stuff how much work that would be to refinish? 

Very scary and death to the bank accounts

----------


## DrAndy

> The "bar" area underneath - a basement feel when airy spacious touch would in my opinion be better.


that area seems to have quite low ceilings, which can make it feel like that

another 40/50cm would have been better

----------


## DrAndy

> Too spendy for my blood, the maintenance on this will be huge


what would the maintenance be?

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Originally Posted by OhOh
> 
> The "bar" area underneath - a basement feel when airy spacious touch would in my opinion be better.
> 
> 
> that area seems to have quite low ceilings, which can make it feel like that
> 
> another 40/50cm would have been better



no disagreement there Dr., another 50 cms would certainly create a more open air feeling.  I would have done same as you suggested, more head room.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Originally Posted by Carrabow
> 
> Too spendy for my blood, the maintenance on this will be huge
> 
> 
> what would the maintenance be?


good question.  "what would the baht cost be to re-varnish with good protective coating?"  labor and materials....

the whole exterior of the house will need re-varnished periodically and the varnish or protective coating can't be inexpensive.  the sun and general weather conditions have a field day with wood in Thailand.

----------


## Carrabow

> Originally Posted by Carrabow
> 
> Too spendy for my blood, the maintenance on this will be huge
> 
> 
> what would the maintenance be?


C'mon, my house is concrete/steel and I have upkeep, wood on the other hand needs lots of TLC. Just image if an infestation took hold? Piss poor electrical work could buy the farm as well.

Hopefully our TD resident electrical engineer has stayed clear of this one  :Smile:

----------


## OhOh

^ do you mean the computer guru? His water heater is still working I believe.

----------


## Carrabow

> ^ do you mean the computer guru? His water heater is still working I believe.


I dont remember the thread's name but it was the hot water heater clown  :Smile:

----------


## OhOh

> Originally Posted by OhOh
> 
> 
> ^ do you mean the computer guru? His water heater is still working I believe.
> 
> 
> I dont remember the thread's name but it was the hot water heater clown


Yep that's the one

----------


## SEA Traveler

Saturday, 8 October 2011:  It's been more than a month since I last posted some updated pictures here and since I captured some photos while out bicycling today, here are the pics.  But first just let me say that the interior detail work, teak/makha beds/tables and benches, curtains, lighting and bathroom sanitary items installation is slow going.  The exterior landscaping has just been started so that is beginning to have a positive effect on the place as well.  No commentary today, just pictures.  enjoy!

----------


## sunsetter

that is real nice, love to live there

----------


## OhOh

Thanks for the update pictures. Some of the interior I like, some I am still unsure about.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> that is real nice, love to live there


when your over hear and make it down this way, I'll take you out to the place and you can take a first hand look.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Thanks for the update pictures. Some of the interior I like, some I am still unsure about.


same with me.  I do like the craftsmanship on some of the ceiling and door details.

----------


## jandajoy

> I do like the craftsmanship on some of the ceiling and door details.


Agreed. Some fantastic stuff but personally I couldn't live in it.

It's more a museum or gallery than a home. IMHO.

great pics though, thanks.

----------


## SEA Traveler

I don't disagree jj.  I'm still interested to see what it is going to look like when finished.  I think it will be a show piece but not something for me on a day to day basis.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

To be honest, most of this 'craftsmanship' is done by machine and is the same design all over Thailand. Looks crap imo.

I do like the 'window spindles' though.

----------


## ossierob

A great journey....the work seems meticulous with very little gaps at the timber joins. I think the owner/builder has done a good job but I do agree with many of the comments regarding the 'lack of space. I dont remember reading if the support timber was into the ground or only in the concrete floor. Would termites be an expensive problem?....Thanks for your efforts S.T

----------


## SEA Traveler

near the completion of a 50 kilo bicycle ride yesterday, I took my riding companions past the Thai Style House in Ban Chang.  Final construction and landscaping continues.  It is looking more refined each time I go by.  Updated photos can't really tell the story of the progress being made.  I'll try taking some more photos next week one day and posting them.  Anyway, here is one photo I took yesterday of the house.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> A great journey....the work seems meticulous with very little gaps at the timber joins. I think the owner/builder has done a good job but I do agree with many of the comments regarding the 'lack of space. I dont remember reading if the support timber was into the ground or only in the concrete floor. Would termites be an expensive problem?....Thanks for your efforts S.T



to tell you the truth ossierob, I can not recall how the support timbers were placed.  I'm gonna go back through my photos and see.  If I can get an answer to thew question, I'll post it.  Personally, the house is not my style but it is nice and yes, I would agree that slightly more head room on the ground floor would be better.

----------


## SEA Traveler

going back through my photos, I could not come up with a response to the question with 100% confidence.  From what I can recall, the wood timber posts were placed on a concrete base under the ground and then cement poured around the wood timber columns up to the level where the cement floor was poured.

----------


## DrAndy

> From what I can recall, the wood timber posts were placed on a concrete base under the ground and then cement poured around the wood timber columns up to the level where the cement floor was poured


that would lead to the problem of water getting trapped around the base of the posts, not a good idea

doubtful if they did that

----------


## DrAndy

> most of this 'craftsmanship' is done by machine and is the same design all over Thailand


agreed

you can still find panels actually carved by hand although very expensive by comparison

when we built our last house, we took all our hand-carved panels (84) from our other house and transferred them over to make the balcony surrounds

they are really nice to look at and worth the bother

----------


## nigelandjan

When I see pics of a house like this with all the Thai ( HARD AND SHARP ) edged wood furniture in it ,, then instantly it reminds me how bloody uncomfortable it is ,, well for me that is anyway. I have to suffer this kind of thing in the family home in Issan , each to their own but I won't be having that in our home

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Originally Posted by SEA Traveler
> 
> From what I can recall, the wood timber posts were placed on a concrete base under the ground and then cement poured around the wood timber columns up to the level where the cement floor was poured
> 
> 
> that would lead to the problem of water getting trapped around the base of the posts, not a good idea
> 
> doubtful if they did that



the wood timbers are clearly in the concrete and not attached at the surface of the concrete.  better that they be placed on a foundation rather then on dirt.  may not be the recommended way and not my place so no input...    so what way is it that you think it should have been done Andy?

----------


## OhOh

Thanks for the update photos.

Real quality in the finish. The wall panel to posts especially. They really compliment each other.

Lots of twiddly bits but they all compliment each other. As someone has said a museum piece which will be visited for the architecture as well as location and service. The lower area is my only issues as I think its a little low - maybe the Chinese/Japanese market?.

Well done the owner and architect.

----------


## OhOh

^Forgot to add the builder and his carpenters.

----------


## Koetjeka

This house is just so very beautiful, you can see it has been made by great crafters (and a very good designer). The finish is very nice as well. I myself plan to build something partly similar (different inside) and got some new idea's from your house. 

I hope you don't mind me asking how much this has costed you? If you don't want to share it, I'll respect that of course.

----------


## Koetjeka

Sorry I couldn't find the edit button, I thought this was the house of one of the forum members but I just read the actual text 20m bath seems like a very high price to me.

It's still very awesome though  :Smile:

----------


## Bambro

> Just noticed this thread. I think using those trees for posts will look great and natural and is something that is extremely rare this day in age. It's a real shame though they ruined the bottom level by making it that low. Even if one can clear it or duck it will at best be claustrophobic even sitting down. Think MBK where they sell the phones. Probably best way to salvage it is to close it up and make it a storage room.
> 
> I have some experience with bamboo rebar so peaked my interest to see what they are doing there. Sadly, many mistakes were made in this regard and this is the kind of thing that gives bamboo a bad name unnecessarily:
> 
> -For many reasons, bamboo should never be less than 2" (5cm) from the bottom. In this case laying it flat on the ground is simply ridiculous. It won't do much of anything there and will quickly rot and disappear.
> 
> -Bamboo can achieve the same reinforcement strength as steel. But to get sufficient strength there needs to be a lot more of it. In this case the bamboo spacing is too wide and thus too weak for this slab.
> 
> -Except under special circumstances bamboo rebar needs a coating. When concrete is poured over it, bamboo will absorb water and slowly expand as the concrete sets. This can damage and crack concrete. Then it will slowly dry and shrink back leaving loose, weak joints in weakened concrete.
> ...


What kind of coating would you recommend for bamboo rebar (considering what's available in Thailand)?

----------

